# New 5C Collet Chuck for My PM1340GT



## ptrotter (Jan 28, 2020)

I just added a Bison Set-Tru 5C Collet Chuck to my PM1340GT.  As some have noted in past threads, the included key is a pain as it takes many revolutions to pull in the collet.  Having seen MKSJ's post where he built a speed key for his chuck, I decided to do something similar.  I purchased an HHIP Quickie Vise Handle on AMazon and added a piece of stainless hex bar that I turned down and milled to match the chuck.  This significantly speeds up the process of drawing in the collet.  If I need more torque than I can get using the short handle, I can put wrench directly on the hex bar.


----------



## microshop dinker (Jan 28, 2020)

ptrotter said:


> I just added a Bison Set-Tru 5C Collet Chuck to my PM1340GT.  As some have noted in past threads, the included key is a pain as it takes many revolutions to pull in the collet.  Having seen MKSJ's post where he built a speed key for his chuck, I decided to do something similar.  I purchased an HHIP Quickie Vise Handle on AMazon and added a piece of stainless hex bar that I turned down and milled to match the chuck.  This significantly speeds up the process of drawing in the collet.  If I need more torque than I can get using the short handle, I can put wrench directly on the hex bar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## microshop dinker (Jan 28, 2020)

SLICK!!!!


----------



## zjtr10 (Jan 28, 2020)

Looking good!


----------



## 4cyclic (Jan 29, 2020)

Very nice and looks like a swivel handle as well.


----------



## NCjeeper (Jan 29, 2020)

Good idea. I need to make something like that. As you mentioned it just takes forever with a standard T wrench.


----------



## MikeWi (Jan 29, 2020)

If you were to make a version of that where the handle is hinged and perhaps held upright with a detent, you could fold it out to the side for more leverage when you need it. then you don't need another wrench.


----------



## ptrotter (Jan 29, 2020)

MikeWi said:


> If you were to make a version of that where the handle is hinged and perhaps held upright with a detent, you could fold it out to the side for more leverage when you need it. then you don't need another wrench.



True, but this only took a short time to make.


----------



## MikeWi (Jan 30, 2020)

Also true, but I was showing off my dazzling brilliance.


----------



## mksj (Jan 30, 2020)

I use the Gibraltar version with the middle hex, it gives the same leverage as the T handle. The ideal  speed handle  would be the Gibraltar style with a rotating handle. Had thought of drilling out the handle and making a new rotating handle, might be a nice turning project.  I wouldn't want any more leverage on the 5C collet than could be exerted with a T handle. The key to good holding is using the proper sized collet and cleaning the clamping area/part of oil.


----------



## bill70j (Jan 30, 2020)

Very nice, Paul.  I like  like your (and Mark's) designs and plan to build one.   

In the interim, I will have to live with my poor man's solution which was to gut the spring from the self-ejecting key that came with my chuck, grasp the safety collar with my left hand and spin the key with my right index finger.  33 revolutions later, the part is sprung and the collet can be removed.








*The non-ejecting self-ejecting whirling chuck key*.


----------



## ptrotter (Feb 1, 2020)

mksj said:


> I use the Gibraltar version with the middle hex, it gives the same leverage as the T handle. The ideal  speed handle  would be the Gibraltar style with a rotating handle. Had thought of drilling out the handle and making a new rotating handle, might be a nice turning project.  I wouldn't want any more leverage on the 5C collet than could be exerted with a T handle. The key to good holding is using the proper sized collet and cleaning the clamping area/part of oil.
> 
> View attachment 312036



Mark,

The same company that makes the handle I used also makes a double one with a rotating handle.  I may pick one up on Amazon.  Also, I was a little off on milling the flats on the key so I may try again.  It is good practice for me.  Since I don't yet have a decent mill, I used my little Sherline mill for the flats.  Worked out quite will.

Paul


----------

